
Visual Studio 2013, ALM, and DevOps - hypr_geek
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/somasegar/archive/2013/06/03/teched-2013.aspx
======
ComputerGuru
This is 100% blog spam. Actual announcement:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/somasegar/archive/2013/06/03/teched-...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/somasegar/archive/2013/06/03/teched-2013.aspx)

Download:
[http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudio/eng/2013-downloads](http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudio/eng/2013-downloads)

------
crazygringo
I'm sorry, what the heck does "5,000 APIs" mean?

An API is like a platform or a mini-platform. 5,000 of them makes no sense. Do
they mean 5,000 new API _function calls_ in the Windows platform or something?
Although that would be insanely large too. I don't get it.

~~~
danbruc
The only appearance of 5,000 I can find is the following one in the Visual
Studio 2013 Preview announcement [1].

»In that context, we have our Build 2013 developer conference this week in San
Francisco, where approximately _5000_ developers have gathered in person (with
many thousands more watching virtually) from around the world to discuss the
next generation of software development with platforms and tools from
Microsoft.«

Maybe someone just confused developers and APIs...

[1]
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/somasegar/archive/2013/06/26/visual-...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/somasegar/archive/2013/06/26/visual-
studio-2013-preview.aspx)

~~~
kryten
Well spotted!

I was worried for a minute there.

I don't know any product that could even reach 5000 API calls. Win32 isn't
anywhere near that even after 20+ years.

------
gliaskos
X64 edit and continue, at last!!

[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/dotnet/archive/2013/06/26/announcing...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/dotnet/archive/2013/06/26/announcing-
the-net-framework-4-5-1-preview.aspx)

~~~
lostoptimist
Does this imply there will be a 64 bit VS? Or will it just take place entirely
in an emulator?

~~~
j_s
x64 is one of the 'build platforms' for .NET projects in Visual Studio:

    
    
       With Visual Studio 2013 Preview, you can now use [Edit and Continue] with x64, 
       AnyCPU, and (of course) x86 projects.
    

See also: [http://visualstudiohacks.com/articles/visual-studio-net-
plat...](http://visualstudiohacks.com/articles/visual-studio-net-platform-
target-explained/)

~~~
br1
lostoptimist surely meant running visual studio itself as a 64 bit process to
use more than 4 gb of ram

------
smortaz
In case you're a Python dev, VS2013 now includes support. info at
[http://pytools.codeplex.com](http://pytools.codeplex.com). Has a neat feature
to debug CPython & C++ together:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvJaKQ94lBY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvJaKQ94lBY)

~~~
lawnchair_larry
That URL would have me believe that it's a third party add-on, pytools, that
has support VS2013. Am I misunderstanding, or does VS2013 actually support
python natively?

~~~
bskap
It's a first-party add-on. Support doesn't come in the box (as far as I know),
but it is developed by Microsoft.

------
jdmitch
original announcement here:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/visualstudio/](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/visualstudio/)
and Somasegar's MSDN blog post on it here:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/somasegar/archive/2013/06/03/teched-...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/somasegar/archive/2013/06/03/teched-2013.aspx)

------
lawnchair_larry
They seem to be going the way of Google, in a bad way. I don't want to "Sign
in" to my IDE/compiler.

~~~
jahabrewer
How else are they going to keep track of your achievements and integrate with
xbox live?

~~~
angersock
[http://channel9.msdn.com/achievements/visualstudio](http://channel9.msdn.com/achievements/visualstudio)

~~~
alegen
i don`t even... what?! since when is it cool and trendy to write code?

~~~
xradionut
Since 1984. (You had to be there...)

------
joshuaellinger
You know... adding 5K new things to a platform is not necessarily a good
thing. Can you say bloat?

~~~
vyrotek
Or, you know... they could be all great and much needed?

------
hemancuso
Am I the only one who thinks they should call it VS 2014? By time it ships
it'll only have a few months before it has an outdated title.

~~~
ScottWhigham
I don't get it either. There was already a VS2012, and changing to VS2013 for
a few months seems like a decision driven by some weird force. Waiting to
release for another 3 months would not have killed anyone.

~~~
kryten
They usually +1 the version every time there is a base windows release which
is what Windows 8.1 actually is.

I'm not complaining as I get it on MSDN under my subscription.

------
prajjwal
I'm sorry but I can't parse "5000 new APIs", I start bleeding out of my nose.
This is spam and incredibly shoddy journalism, even by engadget standards.
Flagged.

------
Raz0rblade
some new abandon ware

Yesterday i had to explain to some people i work with what Microsoft is, they
dont know it, and dont understand it, they are used to android these days. And
find the whole thing confusing why pay for it ?.. its hard to justify or
explain..

~~~
jacalata
I downvoted you for misuse of the word abandonware combined with off topic and
poorly justified Microsoft bashing.

------
norswap
Our army of developer has over 9000 penises and 5000 APIs.

